# 2013 Quad Shootout



## bluegill bardy (Feb 27, 2009)

I participated in this last year and it really is a lot of fun. 

Touched by the Outdoors...The Quad Shoot Out is an event created to generate funds for the Ray Park Foundation, a 501(C)(3) non-profit organization. This is a team competition made up of four events. The events include: 3D Archery, 5 Station Trap Shoot, 3D Pop Up Archery Shoot and an 18 hole Golf Scramble. Each team is competing for prizes donated by the generous sponsors. Proceeds from the event are donated to worthy causes; such as; Kicking Bear with Ray Howell and Pre-Cancer screening research. 

2012 was the 1st annual for the event and drew tremendous interest both in and out of the Archery Industry. The event takes place in the Sandusky, Michigan area. The event was designed to create some fun and healthy competition with each team competing for prizes; while at the same time generate funds that will be donated to some very worthy causes. This years event is Co-sponsored by The Sportsman Channel and Strother Archery and is scheduled for July 19th & 20th in Sandusky, Michigan rain or shine.

If you are interested to learn more about the foundation, possibly compete in the event or just make a small donation, please visit us on our website at www.quadshootout.com, on facebook or contact us at 810-648-6480.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a team signed up and we are looking forward to the competition!!! I've got the Rush XT shootin bullets, now I need to get the golf swing down!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drcII (Jun 14, 2009)

Last year's event was great! This years is sure to be better! Great cause, Great fun!
I can't wait for the Quad!!!!


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

DRC how'd you guys do last year? Any tips on what to expect???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bluegill bardy (Feb 27, 2009)

drcII's team finished in the middle of the pack. What to expect? 2 days of of hanging with buddies doing what most outdoorsman love to do...shoot holes in targets and shoot the bull! 

If you have any buddies that might be interested there are still some spots open. Direct them to the website or facebook page or have them p.m. me.

I should add that each member of last year's Team Grand Champion took home a fully accessorized Strother Archery bow with an SKB travel case. The retail value of each package was $1,800. 

Funds raised this year will go to Ray Howell's Kicking Bear Camp and also to Cancer Pre-Screening groups. Great causes!!


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok,BB I've started my training regimine which my wife thinks is totally ludacris but I am focused and ready to go. I found a local sportsmnas club that has weekly skeet shoots and I started that last week and shoot(at) 75 clays. Then I hit woodland hills golf club and shot 9, and I"ve been shooting the XT every night. I hope my teammmates are doing the same!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bluegill bardy (Feb 27, 2009)

I hope you are keeping yourself well hydrated during all this training! lol.


----------



## bluegill bardy (Feb 27, 2009)

I just heard about some of the items donated for the live auction on Saturday night, July 20. A guided river fishing trip for steelhead or salmon. It&#8217;s an all day trip for three on either the Manistee or Muskegon River on the west side of Michigan. An archery mule deer hunt in Utah for either the 2013 or 2014 season. An archery whitetail hunt in Kansas for either the 2013 or 2014 season. A South African hunt for 2 people, 4 trophies total, 7 days. A guided 2014 spring turkey hunt in Michigan. The hunt will be fully guided and video taped by the hunting crew from Maximum Outdoors; to be aired on a future show.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I was at the 3D shoot in Caro over the weekend and got a team to sign up. Only a couple weeks away!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been practicing my shooting for a while. To bad I live in the nasty I gotta hide behind the house to get any shooting done. I plan on having a good practice session this Friday, bow in the am out to about 50yds and golf in the pm. Sounds like an awful day :lol:


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Just got our schedule. Shooting trap and 3D on friday,pop-up 3D and golf on staurday. Plus I think we're in the same group as Laura Francese. FOCUS!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

I tell ya what I had an absolute blast!!! I guarantee I will be back again next year. Great memories and a great experience.


----------

